# Moving basement toilet



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

smellslike$tome said:


> Not to be contentious, Double-A, but_ he probably should check with the code official on this._


Absolutely. Arkansas just changed over to IPC recently, and our code was based on the old National Plumbing Code. We were prohibited from 'major over minor'. I used to teach it and I'm sorta like a stuck record on that issue. This old dog might have to learn a new trick.


----------



## ncor (Feb 28, 2005)

did just that a month ago went w/ a smaller breaker no mesh no rebar
bosch brute tore into 4" no problem. got a resounding thumbs up on wet vent from the guys here. was sure glad we removed the slab wye tie in past the stack was 94-98 degrees solved the occasional sewer smell home owner complained about. new pour pancake flat for her tile. added a cleanout while we were there. the extra cost and time put her off at first but just the mention of no smell and tossing in a curved shower dam at the end bought brought her to tears of happiness when it was all said and done.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Naw, a good plumber can hear the 'splash' when the water hits that elbow.



Yeppers, and a really really good plumber can tell depth of pipe by timing the lenght of time it takes for the water to reach the outside cleanout after the toilet gets flushed. :jester:


----------

